

Show HN: A better HN Android app with cards UI - agamble
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.elephants.hn

======
neue
I love going through HN apps people have made, so here's what I think of it
after using the free version a little bit.

\- Comments could use some work. I feel like the comments are a bit too small.
Maybe have it so you could swipe a parent comment and it'll fold the children?
The layout in general looks a bit awkward when there is a long chain of
comments, but I'm not sure how that could be approached differently.

\- It'd be awesome to have it so swiping back from the comments page / link
would take you to the main screen. It'd make browsing feel more smooth.

\- Some sort of difference between read posts and unread posts would be a good
idea, too.

\- A night theme is pretty much a dealbreaker for me since I use my tablet
most at night. That's just me being picky, though.

All in all, it feels pretty smooth, but feels more phone-oriented than tablet
oriented due to everything being so small (comments, headers, etc.). Comments
could use some work, but for an initial release it feels pretty solid. Great
work!

------
agamble
Hey, I'm the developer of Clementine. This is just the initial release, we'll
be adding features like account login and submission at a later date. We have
a free version (with ads) available here:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.elephants....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.elephants.hn.free)

~~~
cheeaun
Is this using the official HN API? [http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-
api](http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-api)

